# Chemotherapy - Which ICD10 code



## caroline75771 (Nov 9, 2015)

Which ICD10 code is used for Chemotherapy visit when treated for Lupus (treatment/Belimumab) or Rheumatoid Arthritis (treatment/Infliximab)? 

Can we use Z51.11 as a principal following the diagnosis (lupus/RA or is there another encounter code that can be used for chemotherapy visit/non-malignancies? 

Thank you,
Caroline


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 10, 2015)

caroline said:


> Which ICD10 code is used for Chemotherapy visit when treated for Lupus (treatment/Belimumab) or Rheumatoid Arthritis (treatment/Infliximab)?
> 
> Can we use Z51.11 as a principal following the diagnosis (lupus/RA or is there another encounter code that can be used for chemotherapy visit/non-malignancies?
> 
> ...



Chemotherapy can also be used for numerous non-cancerous diagnoses. The principal diagnosis would be the reason for the encounter. If it's admininstration of chemo go with Z51.1? Infliximab is an immunotherapy which would be coded as Z51.12. Belimumab is a monoclonal antibody and I'm not sure if it would fall under Z51.11 or Z51.12. The coding guidelines has an excludes 2 note for these codes which include nonneoplastic conditions.


----------

